# Fire and Ice pickles



## inchrisin (May 27, 2015)

I was introduced to fire and ice pickles by a friend last year.  They were really good and worth trying to make from scratch.  I don't keep in touch with her anymore and I can't get the recipe from her.  After an extensive Google search, all I'm coming up with is a bunch of recipes that start with cracking open a jar of Vlasic pickles.  

Does anyone have a homemade recipe for fire and ice pickles?  

Otherwise, I guess I'll do my best to make dill pickles and add the extra few ingredients.  I think this would be ok to do when I'm canning the pickles

Does anyone have a great homemade recipe for dill pickles?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2015)

This is my secret recipe!   







This looks like it would give you that crisp sweet hot flavor.

Emeril's Homemade Sweet and Spicy Pickles Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

You could also try making the old 14 day pickles and add in a good quantity of hot pepper flakes or a few hot pepper pods.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/crispy-blue-pickles-25113-2.html#post1276999

Good luck!


----------



## inchrisin (May 27, 2015)

Are you suggesting that I add it all together at the jarring process, or are you suggesting that I add more after jarring and making them as need be after this?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2015)

inchrisin said:


> Are you suggesting that I add it all together at the jarring process, or are you suggesting that I add more after jarring and making them as need be after this?



I'm suggesting that you buy a jar of sweet hot pickles! 

If I was going to make them I would follow the Emeril recipe as it is written or I would make the 14 day pickles and add a teaspoon of hot pepper flakes or a whole dried Chinese red pepper to each jar at the time I bottled the pickles.

Good luck!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2015)

I think making them from store-bought dill pickles *is* the "homemade" recipe. It was printed in Southern Living magazine many years ago. If you want to make them from scratch, I'd make the dill pickles first and then follow a recipe that starts with the store-bought ones. If you put the peppers in a water bath, they might infuse the pickles much more than you want and end up *really* hot.


----------



## FrankZ (May 28, 2015)

Ooooo..... mayhaps I will can some pickles and jalapeños together this year.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 28, 2015)

Here is my choice for sweet & heat:


----------

